# So who's coming to Bath meet this friday?!



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Please post to say yay or nay if you are an urb who is not coming. I need it for err, Fire and Safety records


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

probably not, but maybe, depends...

Is there a box for that on your fire and safety thing?

Either way I'll see people at end of May and Ashton Court.


----------



## Callie (Apr 11, 2006)

I wont be able to make it until later in the day (say 4pm?) - could me and the krs meister meet you then? is it allowed? is it legal?


----------



## wiskey (Apr 11, 2006)

oh well done i was just about to search out the other thread 

we're* coming down on thurs night and have all of friday free. 

so what are we doing?

*thats me and captain spectacular


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

I _might_ be able to make it on Friday. Possibly.


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

>



Is that a wombat?


----------



## Callie (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

>




you is such a cheeky boy


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

>



someone's being doing experiments on your face!


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

me... maybe


----------



## Callie (Apr 11, 2006)

its an ayeaye


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> me... maybe



Is that an admission that you've maybe been doing experiments on Bristle-Krs's face?


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Is that an admission that you've maybe been doing experiments on Bristle-Krs's face?


  'fraid not... just an admission that I may possibly be at the Bath meet on friday, for a little while at least


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

me.

Who is coming to see the Wurzels with me on Thursday?!

I keep asking and nobody volunteers


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

i told you, get hollis to go.

"ack-ack-ack-aaaack!!!"

he'd blend right in


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Who is coming to see the Wurzels with me on Thursday?!
> 
> I keep asking and nobody volunteers



The first rule of Wurzel Club is... -you _do not_ talk about Wurzel Club.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Well to recap although wanted you all to post to beat the welshies  
Me!!!!!!!
Tangerinedream! Special northern guest!
Derian!!! Special London Guest!
JLN88!!!!!Special..Very Special!
Fractionman!!
Sunspots!!!
Gentlegreen!!!
Tedix! Hopefully!
Callie Hopefully!
KrS! Hopefully!
JTD!!!
Nellyphant! I hope
Whisky! Maybe!
Felixthe cat? 
May have forgotten some-drinking!!!
oh, Fizzerbird_if not raining!!
lets have more exclamationmarks!!!!!!


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> me.
> 
> Who is coming to see the Wurzels with me on Thursday?!
> 
> I keep asking and nobody volunteers


Would like to but will be first day home in nearly two weeks and will need to appease the cat  
She has been looked after by someone else btw


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> JTD!!!



Nice to know I've made such an impression


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> JTD!!!



sorry to hear about that, rub some cream into it and it should go away by the weekend.

tsk, you young, career-minded go-getter modern ladies, it'll all end in tears...


----------



## wiskey (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Whisky! Maybe!



you spell my name wrong and you ignore the fact that in post 4 i TOLD you dervish and i are coming. 

we might not bother now you know


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

poor old cyberfairy, managing to offend everyone on the thread


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Oim speeecial   i've still got some of your cat cyberfairy.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Nice to know I've made such an impression


Sorry    Hit wrong button  Look back on previous posts and you will this is not a rare occurance  (not with yr name but with letters in general)


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> Oim speeecial   i've still got some of your cat cyberfairy.


yes... very special


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 11, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> we might not bother now you know



bring your rosemary baccy if you do...that'll learn 'er!


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> you spell my name wrong and you ignore the fact that in post 4 i TOLD you dervish and i are coming.
> 
> we might not bother now you know


I am on second bottle of wine and post four is way back in the dawn of time after said wine  I never even checked theoriginal thread so thought i did well considering i can't spell and am a bit pissed  I wanted you to confirm too  honest!
*invisages a sad lonely cyberfairy sitting at big table all alone on friday cos she cant spell good*


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> bring your rosemary baccy if you do...that'll learn 'er!


I'll baste the tatties with it!


----------



## wiskey (Apr 11, 2006)

so are you going to tell me what we're doing in bath?? do we get to throw stones at the spa and break some more glass panels?

oh and my mothers just expressed an interest in coming along.


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

I think there is interest in going to the Bell.

Possibly there is a requirement for us to organise alternative jollies for those not wanting to spend hours in the pub


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm already there


----------



## wiskey (Apr 11, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> I think there is interest in going to the Bell.
> 
> Possibly there is a requirement for us to organise alternative jollies for those not wanting to spend hours in the pub



too right there is - i didnt know this was a day out in a pub


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I'm already there


wi-fi?


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

oh and wiskers' mum is cool


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

your mum will also be in attendance


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

Right! Who wants cultural excursions into Bath in the daytime with optional pubbing at the end of it?

We could visit the spa and laugh


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Right! Who wants cultural excursions into Bath in the daytime with optional pubbing at the end of it?
> 
> We could visit the spa and laugh



*AHEM*


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

I really want to go to Fopp in Bath. I hear it's quite large.

I'm not entirely sure that's a good idea, though.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 11, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> We could visit the spa and laugh



yeah but after a few years of that the edge has worn off


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Mothers are welcome as long as they're not mine and JLN's...In which case it would be ..'how much???  ' everytime a drink ws ordered...Breaking stuff is fine-The Bath Spa Complex will be demolished son anyway at a huge cost to the taxpayer (but will save this thread until needed as so angry about it will be secret weapon to beat 1999999 posts by the badduns over da bridge-like KRS!) 
For more entertainment-my house is available  But has thin walls and evil neighbours  but I could move after


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> I really want to go to Fopp in Bath. I hear it's quite large.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure that's a good idea, though.



Fopp is a very bad idea indeed.

Too much cool stuff for 5 quid or whatever.

Roman Baths? Abbey? We could eat ice cream and annoy yankee tourists


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Right! Who wants cultural excursions into Bath in the daytime with optional pubbing at the end of it?
> 
> We could visit the spa and laugh


possibly... depends on the dissertation  I have to leave at 10:30 in the evening so may just spend the day in the pub eating pies


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> I really want to go to Fopp in Bath. I hear it's quite large.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure that's a good idea, though.


There is a new one! Its bigger!!! You spend more money!! I loves it!


----------



## wiskey (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> For more entertainment-my house is available  But has thin walls and evil neighbours  but I could move after



nah my mums the bees knees  (she'll prolly chicken out anyway)

and i think moving is a good solution


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> There is a new one! Its bigger!!! You spend more money!! I loves it!



Yeah, you see... this is what worries me, cybs.

I need to be able to carry what I buy home...


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> nah my mums the bees knees  (she'll prolly chicken out anyway)



she's the cat's pyjamas


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> I really want to go to Fopp in Bath. I hear it's quite large.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure that's a good idea, though.


There are now 2 fopps in bath


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

Who's in charge of the pies?

 


JTG - you offered originally like


----------



## dervish (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm coming!!

Dunno what to expect, or what people are doing but I'm coming anyway!


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> she's the cat's pyjamas



The Kipper's Knickers even?


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

three if you count Beau Nash


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

dervish said:
			
		

> I'm coming!!
> 
> Dunno what to expect, or what people are doing but I'm coming anyway!


yay!!


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

dervish said:
			
		

> I'm coming!!
> 
> Dunno what to expect, or what people are doing but I'm coming anyway!


YAY!!


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Who's in charge of the pies?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*looks shifty*

um, not sure I can come now


----------



## wiskey (Apr 11, 2006)

blimey everyone loves dervish!


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

dervish said:
			
		

> I'm coming!!
> 
> Dunno what to expect, or what people are doing but I'm coming anyway!



bollox


----------



## wiskey (Apr 11, 2006)

well not quite everyone


----------



## dervish (Apr 11, 2006)

But I won't be talking to JTG


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

Right, I am going to organise a wander round Baaaaarf for the benefit of anyone what doesn't wish to sit in a pub all day 

I get lost in Bath so I dun't have a clue where to go or what to do.

All welcome


----------



## wiskey (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> The Kipper's Knickers even?



i sincerely hope not! thats my mother!


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

Yay!

*feels included*

But I still won't know if I can make it until tomorrow.


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> *looks shifty*
> 
> um, not sure I can come now



We'll pay you back an everything  


*crosses fingers behind back*


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

dervish said:
			
		

> But I won't be talking to JTG


----------



## dervish (Apr 11, 2006)

Git


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i sincerely hope not! thats my mother!




Better than the dog's bollocks then  


*gets coat*


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> *looks shifty*
> 
> um, not sure I can come now


After trying to fit into my fave size 8 dress after spending a week in lancashire , home of the butter pie, i am angry with pie  The very nice pie....or ten  Do not worry about bringing pie overmuch.there is a scwarz brothers over the road who do good burgers and great veggie ones  but if you do bring pie, i will pay for pie, heidi pie


----------



## wiskey (Apr 11, 2006)

i've had pie once this year so i'm happy


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

heidi pie campers!


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

I'll relinquish any claim to pies  














But reserve the right to go on a solitary pie-hunt if overtaken by an urge


----------



## wiskey (Apr 11, 2006)

so the upshot of all this is that we dont actually know what we're going to do for the day?!


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

In shocking fashion...


----------



## dervish (Apr 11, 2006)

cept look for pies..

Which is a fine way to spend a day.


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

A pie hunt


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> I hear it's quite large.



shhh! 

not in front of the servants


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

an easter pie hunt


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

*rounds up all pie lovers*


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

*rounds up all pies*


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

*starts to compile list of pies she'd like to '_find_'*


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 11, 2006)

LOL

I said I would probably come if it _was_ raining...the garden remember?

As it stands now, we are having bricks, cement and other stuff that go with bricks and cement delivered tomorrow ready for the weekend.

so, no we wont be coming but wish you all a happy good friday


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

won't meet fizzer


----------



## wiskey (Apr 11, 2006)

if theres enough who want to we could go punting if the weathers nice? 

or the botanical gardens.


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

won't we end up going over that dangerous looking weir thing?

I had no idea Bath had botanical gardens

*hands over responsibility to wiskers*  

I'm up for that. Anyone?


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 11, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> if theres enough who want to we could go punting if the weathers nice?
> 
> or the botanical gardens.



The gardens are lovely...prob better in few weeks though...you could always combine it with a visit to the park hehehehehehee


----------



## wiskey (Apr 11, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> I had no idea Bath had botanical gardens







			
				fizzerbird said:
			
		

> The gardens are lovely...prob better in few weeks though...you could always combine it with a visit to the park hehehehehehee



yeah dont expect too much juttug


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> won't meet fizzer



Think of it as a licky escape mate lol


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Think of it as a *licky* escape mate lol



I only wanted to lick pies - honest


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

I just had a look at some websites. Bath has the Jane Austen museum and a museum of costume.

But Romans are cool. Swords and togas and shit.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> I only wanted to lick pies - honest



oooooops! My finger slipped! well the 'i' is next to the 'u' innit


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 11, 2006)

Me and Mr Felixthecat will make it to the Bell - dunno about this tour of Bath tho'. Make sure you check out the Pump Rooms - not inside but outside to see if the Men in Thongs (they may have a real name....) are doing their act. I've seen them dozens of times but they never fail to amuse me  .


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> oooooops! My finger slipped! well the 'i' is next to the 'u' innit




I know  Just trying to milk the postings innit


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> I know  Just trying to milk the postings innit



hur hur hur hur hurrrr


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> won't we end up going over that dangerous looking weir thing?
> 
> I had no idea Bath had botanical gardens
> 
> ...


I love the botanicals and I'm all up for a visit.  We'll take booze, naturally.


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> hur hur hur hur hurrrr




*spots straw between Krs's teeth*


eeeewwwwwww


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> I know  Just trying to milk the postings innit



I've done that before...and I've milked cows...oh and a goat once.


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I've done that before...and I've milked cows...oh and a goat once.



nanny I hope


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

so you coming then tedix?


----------



## strung out (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> so you coming then tedix?


well it depends on a number of different variables


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

sorry? you're *crackle* breaking up *cr-crackle* it depends on *crackle* very bell i.t.?

eh?


----------



## strung out (Apr 12, 2006)

well it depends on how much of my dissertation I've got done between now and Friday lunchtime. It also depends on how much money I have available on friday, as I only have about £50 to last me the next two weeks. On the other hand, I'm only on the soft drinks at the moment and have kicked the smoking, both because of being ill, so all I'll really need is the train fare and a fiver for drinks. We'll see, the amount of dissertation work done depends on how these Wales Bristol hostilities go tomorrow


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

bring it with you - we can all help - problem solved - job's a good'un


----------



## strung out (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> bring it with you - we can all help - problem solved - job's a good'un


hows your knowledge on Ian McEwan?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

is he the fella in 'trainspotting'?


----------



## strung out (Apr 12, 2006)

he's the one that writes about incest, rape and adultery


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

yeah, that's the one


----------



## strung out (Apr 12, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> hows your knowledge on Ian McEwan?


???


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

is he the fella that writes about incest, rape and adultery?


----------



## strung out (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> is he the fella that writes about incest, rape and adultery?


you know him then?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

sort of standard height, medium build, average looking?

yeah, i know eenie


----------



## strung out (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> sort of standard height, medium build, average looking?
> 
> yeah, i know eenie


splendid chap


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

i think he said he was going to be in the bell in bath on friday afternoon, if anyone fancied joining him for a snifter or two


----------



## strung out (Apr 12, 2006)

excellent news! I'll be sure to bring my notebook. I knew you wouldn't let me down krs... cheers mate!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

kein problem, meine kleine blume


----------



## strung out (Apr 12, 2006)

ja voll


----------



## nellyphant (Apr 12, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Well to recap although wanted you all to post to beat the welshies
> Me!!!!!!!
> Tangerinedream! Special northern guest!
> Derian!!! Special London Guest!
> ...



Count me in! It'll be good to meet up with all you folks


----------

